# Adventure Racing Clinic for Women - June 20 - Featuring MTB Skills clinic



## TeamLUNAchix (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello Ladies!

We are pleased to offer our first Adventure Race Clinic Don't miss you chance to register for this exclusive event. 

The half-day mountain biking clinic is part of a full weekend of Adventure racing skills training brought to you by Bay Area Adventure Racing Babes. 

Team Luna Chix is pleased to be instructing the mountain biking clinic portion of the weekend, and we hope you will join us!

- Team LUNA Chix Bay Area Mountain Bike Team 


EXCLUSIVE ADVENTURE RACING CLINIC
Full Clinic
$200
Saturday, June 20 and Sunday, June 21
Marin, CA

Mountain Bike Only:
$75
9:00 am to 12:00 pm
Saturday, June 20
Miwok Meadows, China Camp, Marin, CA
Note: location may change to another Marin spot - we will keep you posted.

Reserve your spot now! 

Register online:

http://www.baarbd.org/events/arbabes

FULL WEEKEND CLINIC
All Inclusive Clinic
- A full weekend of adventure racing training!
- Mountain bike skills clinic by Team LUNA Chix
- Navigation skills clinic by AR Nav Supplies
- Kayak clinic by Sea Trek
- Organized Practice by Big Blue Adventure
- BBQ / Lunch and Snacks each day
- Limited edition AR Babes Exec Ed t-shirt
- Free camping Saturday night in Tennessee Valley
- Inclusive support to the Breast Cancer Fund
- Inclusive support to Project Athena
- Kayak rental and kayak gear included
- Awards and goodies at the finish

All Inclusive Cost
Only $200 for the full weekend! Babe-ar-licious deal.
Questions? Email or for other methods of payment please email: [email protected]

TO REGISTER FOR THE FULL WEEKEND CLINIC: http://www.baarbd.org/events/arbabes


MOUNTAIN BIKE CLINIC ONLY
For those of you not ready to tackle mountaineering and other adventure racing skills, but you're ready to get on your bike, you can register for the Saturday mountain bike clinic only.
Cost: $75
TO REGISTER FOR THE MOUNTAIN BIKE CLINIC ONLY: http://www.baarbd.org/events/arbabes

NOTE: Participants are required to carry a spare tube and wear an ANSI-approved cycling helmet for the mountain biking clinic. Additionally, participants will be asked to carry a cell phone and jacket throughout the event.

Questions? Email [email protected]. 
Space is limited to 50 participants - reserve your spot now!
All proceeds go to Breast Cancer Fund (www.breastcancerfund.org). 

We hope you can join us for this special event!

Bay Area MTB Team LUNA Chix


----------

